# bhfs class



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

who here shoots the same bow they hunt with? i figured in this class could shot it with acc's for field and the switch over to my bemans for hunting. seen some out at nationals.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

While I shoot in the open class, I see no reason why a hunting bow couldn't be used to shoot in bhfs - I kinda think that is the idea of that class. 

Of course if your hunting bow is set with a 70# dw, you might want to think twice before attempting to shoot it 112 times on a Field round. :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I have shot BHFS with my hunting bow. Worked like a champ.

The only thing I changed was the arrows. 

I use a MUCH lighter arrow for shooting spots than I do for critters.


. . .Now that I think about it a bit. . .isn't that what one is _supposed_ to be able to do in *BH*FS?

I mean we all see tons of 'target' bows in BHFS, but wasn't the intent of this class originally supposed to be to shoot with the same set-up you'd hunt with?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> I have shot BHFS with my hunting bow. Worked like a champ.
> 
> The only thing I changed was the arrows.
> 
> ...


Got to agree - guess the only problem might be is that folks are hunting with "accessories" today that weren't even thought of when the class was formed.


----------



## Melthuselah (May 12, 2006)

I shoot my hunting bow for targets. Put a Sure Lok sight on it and a long stabilizer on it and shoot open. Put my hunting stablizer 11.5 doinker on and slip a Copper John Dead Nuts Pro in the dove tail of the Sure Lok and ready to shoot BHFS. Do it indoors and outdoors though not as much outdoors. Shoot 2413's indoors, ACC 3-18 outdoors, and Carbon Express 200 to hunt with.
Mel


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Define "target bow " and what specifically makes it a target bow other than just colored riser vs. camo


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Define "target bow " and what specifically makes it a target bow other than just colored riser vs. camo


Ultimately I guess any bow could be considered a target bow, BUT a few of the things that I would consider features of a target-specific bow would be:

-An axle to axle length of 38-40+ inches, as opposed to a hunting bow which normally has 28-32 inches. Now there are exceptions to this, but for the most part this holds true.

-A brace height at or above 7"- again, there are exceptions, but most of the target bows I'm familiar with have at or above 7" brace heights. 

-I'm not sure if let-off plays into this, but I have noticed that several of the target bows out there are adjustable from 65% to 80% let-off. 

-Another nice feature of a target bow would be multiple mounting holes for the sighting hardware, as opposed to the normal single mounting position in most hunting bows.

I'm sure there are more, but these are just a few of the things I could remember for now.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Really there is NO REAL difference between a target bow versus a hunting bow. There are still many people that use a 36 ata hunting bow. It just gets me when people say a target bow vs a hunting bow and there is really no difference at all no matter what anyone says.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Spotshooter2 said:


> . . .Really there is NO REAL difference between a target bow versus a hunting bow. There are still many people that use a 36 ata hunting bow. It just gets me when people say a target bow vs a hunting bow and there is really no difference at all no matter what anyone says. . .


I agree with you that one could (if one were so inclined) use any bow for any purpose with descent results.

But I think stalking or tree stand hunting with a 40" ATA bow, with a 36" stabilizer sticking out of it might tough. . .not to mention that brightly colored anodized finish with chrome accents may be a bit tough to conceal from the critters you're trying to sneak up on.

I went back and watched the video of the Las Vegas Indoor shoot from last year, and I didn't see any hunting bows on the line. . .because longer ATA lengths (and consequently longer Brace Heights) are more favorable and forgiving for target shooting. 

So I guess in essence I agree with you, but I also recognize that there are bows that have features that are more in-line with certain specialized activities (like target shooting Vs. Hunting for example).


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

But the only difference between just the bows themselves is color. As to what you add to them , Sight, stabilizer , whatever has nothing to do with the bow itself. Also in BHFS you are only allowed a 12 stabilizer but you are right it would be heck to stalk with that 36 inch stab hanging out there:tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Sure...you can use your hunting bow in BHFS...as long as it meets the equipment rules. Encouraging hunters to shoot Field archery was the main reason this style was created. 

Problem is, many hunting set-ups don't meet the BHFS rules...and in most cases a lighter arrow is prefered for Field. So, most of us have two bows: one for Field...one for hunting. Just depends on your desire...and wallet.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Back in my dark ages when I shot pins and fingers. I used to switch back and forth all the time between my Black target bow and one of my many Camo hunting bow. Heck what ever bow I was shooting best Got to do double duty.
Way back when I used 2413's for everything Field, Hunting and indoor. With great success I must add. That transitioned over to ACC arrows to.
I could remember tripping and falling while hunting with the target bow and busted the sight right off the bow. Then slipped and fell on the field range that episode ripped the stabilizer mount and all right out the riser.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Note to self. . .

DO- listen to Jarlicker when he is giving an archery lesson. . .

DO NOT- let Jarlicker carry my bow on anything but a flat, level, dry, paved surface. . .

:teeth:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

*Exactly!*


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WrongdayJ said:


> Note to self. . .
> 
> DO- listen to Jarlicker when he is giving an archery lesson. . .
> 
> ...


Even then your not safe...jarlicker can (and will) break anything...some archery company would be smart to hire him as a field tester...If he can't break it nobody can...

I mean Joe is a great bow guru...but I won't even let him touch my stuff...don't need none of that jarlicker mojo....


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

The only difference for me is an 11.5" stabilizer and a tiny peep. I need at least a 1/4" peep for hunting and that's way too big for me to shoot distance.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I shoot barebow recurve with no stabilizors nor sights. For field or target rounds, most folks in our club shoot "target" recurve, while they prefer traditional or hunting recurves for 3-D shoots (bowhunting is illegal in Germany:angry. A target recurve is 68" long vs. 60" for a hunting recurve. The longer bow draws more smoothly and is easier to hold at full draw, making for more foregiveness and better aim. The shorter hunting recurve has more speed than a target bow of the same draw-weight, which you'd obviously want when hunting!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Ultimately I guess any bow could be considered a target bow, BUT a few of the things that I would consider features of a target-specific bow would be:
> 
> -An axle to axle length of 38-40+ inches, as opposed to a hunting bow which normally has 28-32 inches. Now there are exceptions to this, but for the most part this holds true.
> 
> ...




I'm right in the middle now...shooting a Katera XL with 36"ATA and 7.5BH and 25" Doinker. It is Camo and I only shoot target. Should I spray paint it?


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> . . .a Katera XL with 36"ATA and 7.5BH and 25" Doinker. It is Camo and I only shoot target. . .


This would be one of the 'exceptions' I mentioned in my previous post.


Seems like there are always exceptions with archery equipment.


As for spray painting, well, it's your bow. Most prefer the film-dipping process. . .or anodize. . .but there are exceptions there, too, I guess.



BTW, so you know. . .my bow is camo, too, and I shoot targets. I'm not saying that camo excludes you from being able to shoot spots. ANY bow can shoot spots. 

A bow's features are what lend themselves to certain types of shooting. Hoyt, in an effort to make a bows able to do 'anything' has created bows that do a lot of things well. The Katera is one of them.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> I shoot barebow recurve with no stabilizors nor sights. For field or target rounds, most folks in our club shoot "target" recurve, while they prefer traditional or hunting recurves for 3-D shoots (bowhunting is illegal in Germany:angry. A target recurve is 68" long vs. 60" for a hunting recurve. The longer bow draws more smoothly and is easier to hold at full draw, making for more foregiveness and better aim. The shorter hunting recurve has more speed than a target bow of the same draw-weight, which you'd obviously want when hunting!


FHT,

Nice to see another Barebow Recurve shooter posting here. In case you didn't notice, most of the Field shooters here are "wheeling" their way to the future. We're old timers with no sights, stabilizers and holding the full weight on our fingers. (smile)

Dave


----------

